# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Cili shtet i Amerikës është më ideal për shqiptarët?

## klaudia

Cili shtet ne amerik do ishte me mire per emigrantet ,qe ka pun  dhe pare.une jetoj ne michigan dhe  shqipot ketu thone qe michigani eshte shteti me i pasur per emigrantet per pare dhe pune shume si dhe pun cash.




    jepni mendime se  ndihmojn.

----------


## Ilda_mistrecja

ketu ku jam un paga eshte goxha e larte
dishwashing fillon me $7.50 Bledi 
un jam ne Columbus ,OHIO 
ka shume pune dhe shkolla te mira

----------


## master

E ca se filloni me 7 per hour?
Po ato supertaksta dhe cmimet stratosferike qe keni?Po ato cmimet e shtepijave ne veri? Po ajo bora e lezecme?

Prandaj hajdeni ne Florida te booooojme palle gjith vitin.
Shpiat e lira, pak taksa dhe ne shkurt jemi ne pishine per qejf.
hajdeni tani

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per mendimin tim eshte Florida....Po nuk iu pelqeu e keni kollaj i hypni gomoneve e shkoni refugjate ne CUBA, se jeni msu ju..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlEdIi

Ilda Mistrecja Ohio nga ketu ku jam une 40 min eshte dhe e di per Ohio.

Ju qe na tregoni Floriden po ne vere si ja beni apo ripni lekuren nga vapa po kur fillojn ato torrnedo si ja beni.Dhe mos me thoni per floriden qe eshte mire se kam qen ca kohe ne Jax dhe ne Miami dhe nuk me pelqeu fare.
Me then te drejten as ketu ne Mich nuk me pelqen po ngaqe kam punen dhe shkolla ka te mira,Po ju te florides me thoni ca keni te zhvilluar,po u mbyll Meijer apo Kmart ku do punoni apo neper sera domatesh lol Kam nje njeriun tim atje dhe ka 10 vjet ne nje puna para 1 muaji i vajti rroga me $10 ne ore kurse une ketu me aq fillova.

Ja kalofshi mire dhe ju pershendes te gjithve!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Bled kingu , prandaj ndriste dielli me shume ne Florida para ca kohesh... se ishit ju? 
Edhe degjo, mos ofendo. Une psh qe punoj ne sera domatesh e kam per nder punen...Si t'ja bejme me ngrene fergese me speca e domate ne vere, duhet me punu njeri atje. Oj ky, erdh e na shau Floriden.......Ku ka si ketu ore...
Shkon ne plazh gjithe muajt e vitit, hyn ne det, vijne peshkaqenet, te hane ndonje cope....ikin........
Del ne toke.....shkon per piknik ne ndonje pyll..te del ndonje aligator, te han nje cope tjeter.....ohohooo...Ketu me tu merzit jeta eshte kollaj....ska nevoje t'i japesh fund vete......ta marrin me çapa.. :buzeqeshje:  
Seriozisht tani...Mos te qahet askush per Unajtid Stejts, se ju vret perendia.

----------


## klaudia

ti bledii ke te drejt, por floriden mos e shaj sepse ne michigansat vdesim me shku ne florida pakez.(lol)
po ne michigan ku je ti bledii, sepse qenke afer me ohio.


           me respekte klaudia.

----------


## angeldust

Une per vete u kenaqa shume kur vajta ne Boston se atje kam dhe ca shoqeri teper te vjetra prej Shqiperie. Atje shoqerohesha vetem me shqiptare, gallata shqiptare, party me shqiptare kur te te shkrepeshsse, dhe po te mos kishe makine, i hypje Subwa-it dhe ja mbaje ne c'vend te Bostonit te ta kishte qejfi.

Po puna eshte se atje eshte pak zor per pune dhe para, ka aq shume emigranteeeee, c't'ju them! Prandaj njerezit andej nuk integrohen kollaj ne jeten Amerikane, se dhe ata banoret Amerikane te Bostonit njihen pak si shume per snobe. Bile zor se gjeje shume emigrante qe mesonin mire Anglisht, pasi ata tere diten rrinin me shoket e tyre me te njejtin nacionalitet.

Pastaj ketu ne Michigan per pune e shtepi eshte shume me kollaj. Mgjths. po te mos dish mire Anglisht e ke pak zor (flas per brezin e prinderve tane). Shtepite ketu jane me te reja dhe me te mira  se ne Boston, dhe me gjysmen e cmimit te atjeshem. Keshtu qe une or ti, e kam bere zgjedhjen time. Te na rroje Michigani!

Po, po, Royal Oak eshte shume i mire per te dale neper klube apo thjesht per te hang-ur out. Po mua me pelqen dhe St. Clair Shores. Kemi ndonje pe andeja?

----------


## Floriani

Opo as ne Florida California apo kudo qe jane bukurite e Amerikes nuk doja te sihe pervec dheut te Vendit tim ska asnjegje keshtu qe mos beni kot Florda edhe me rradhe se nuk krhasohen me shqiperin me bregdetin e shqiperis edhe kenaqsia shperitore qe ndjen kur je atje............................................

----------


## une jam Z...

Ore harrut NYC ju?
anej ka thoni ju eshte per robt qe punojne ne uzina fabrika dhe pjatalarsa. Knej eshte per robt qe dun me ec para ne jete.

Z...

----------


## alvi

IDAHO!
Ka apo s'ka nja 150 jevgj laj-thaj.
Hajdeni knej te gjithe ta popullojm Idahon, se per 10 vjet e bojm te foli shqip, te kena kafene shqiptare, dyqone shqiptare, ene 2 senatora e 2 kongresmena, 1 guvernator shqiptar.
Ecni knej se dhe shpijat jon lire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Varet cfare kerkoni ju nga jeta, por une do te thosha qe Philadelphia kudo kryeson. Ka shkollat me te shumellojshme dhe me te degjuara ne Amerike afer e afer njera-tjetres, ka transport publik ne cdo cep te shtetit, eshte vendi ku jetesa eshte me e lire se kudo ne Amerike (qira + takse shtepish), eshte vendi ku jane hedhur themelet e Amerikes dhe ku eshte shkruajtur 1/2 e historise se Amerikes, eshte shume afer NY, NJ, Delaware dhe ka teper te zhvilluara biznesin e hotelerise dhe ushqimit. 

Ka madheshtine e NY, por jo zhurmen dhe pisllekun e tij, dhe ne Philadelphia mund te levizesh me makine, ndryshe nga NY  :buzeqeshje:  Komunitetet me te medha te emigranteve jane italianet (South Philadelphia), Ruset (North East), zezaket (North dhe qytet). Lagjet periferike jashte Philadelphias, sipas nje studimi kombetar dolen si "vendi me i mire per te rritur femije per ciftet e reja".

Komuniteti shqiptar i ri mendohet te kete arritur aty tek 40,000, por se bashku me 3 brezat e vjeter te shqiptareve, kapim 100,000. Komuniteti shqiptar ne Philadelphia ka edhe Kishen e vet Orthodokse ne qender te qytetit, dhe flamurin shqiptar ne krye te bulevardit qendror te qytetit, vetem pak hapa larg Bashkise.

Se per pak harrova, ne Philadelphia jetoj dhe une pra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbanianQT

I like St.Claire shores gjithashtu, ai liqeni ne jefferson te kenaq shpirtin. Sikur vetem nje xhiro te besh. Me kujton Liqe Tiranes...ff.
Po plazhe kemi ne o njerez. Nuk jane si Miami, etj etj po kemi.

Kur u ndan, kshu na ran.

----------


## AlbanianQT

P.S. Po qyteti gjerman, ai grek..etj Upper Peninsula......ehhh
Ka vende per te par sa te duash, po kujt i del koha thuaj te bredhi aq shum.

----------


## YllBote

cdo vend perjashtim MICHIGANIT !! Aman se ketu ne mich. eshte si fshat... ketu po s'pate makine te mori mortja !

----------


## macia_blu

duhet me i pas provu te gjithe shtetet qe te thuash cili eshte me i miri...Te gjitha shtetet kane hapsira dhe mundesi. Michigani ka me shume shqiptare se shtetet e tjera, keshtu qe i bie te besojme se eshte edhe me i miri, per emigrantet .
Ama dimri ne michigan eshte tmerr i vertet.

----------


## YllBote

dimri eshte ftohte ... vera eshte me plas.. por aman michingani taman fshat eshte

----------


## DonAlda

Une do te thoshja se VARET nga deshirat e tua. 
Cfare jane gjerat me te rendesishme per ty? 

Une jetoj ne Michigan. Me pelqen OK. Universiteti ku vete me pelqen pa mase, dhe i fejuari im eshte nga MI, keshtu kjo eshte arsyeja qe po ri ne MI. 

Nuk me pelqen dimri ketu. Eshte shume i ftohte e bie shume bore. Bora eshte e lezecme muajin e pare, por zgjat per nje perjudhe shume te gajte (4-5 muaj).  

Nese ty te pelqen dimri atehere do te rekomandoja MI. Nqs ty nuk te pelqejne dimrat e ftohte, nuk do te rekomandoja Floriden. 
Florida eshte jashtemase e nxehte ne vere. 

Nese do te jetosh prane shqipetareve, MI (detroit) do te pelqeje shume. 

Personalisht une jam agresive persa i perket endrrave te mia (dua qe ti realizoj) keshtu mbasi te mbaroj shkollen e larte do te vete ne New York, ose California pasi keto te 2-ja jane qendrat e kultures ketu ne Amerike, ku bisneset me te medha e te fuqishme ndodhen.

----------


## BlEdIi

Sa shume qe jemi ne Michigan mo.....pssss asnje nga ne nuk e do Michiganin.....
Mua Michigani me ngjan me kampet qe u bene ne 98 per Kosovaret  ne Shqiperi.....me mire te jetoje ne fush arrez sesa ne Mich.
Po ama shume shqiptar kan qen ne tre kater shtete te tjera dhe kan perfunduar ne mich ku kan vendosur te qendrojn.

Nga Michigani do iki vetem per ne California...ose Las Vegas(Nevada)
Deshira eshte je jetoi ne evrop Spanj.....te shofim...

----------


## Tironcja---

vallai me thon te drejten.....gjith anej ne amerik njisoj osht vetem
ktu qe nuk bon dot dallime, po e njejta jep pak a shum. Kom shoqe qe kon ik ne San diego, chicago, florida, Texas, N Corolina edhe si perfundim te gjitha te njejten gjo thon....ate qe them edhe une gjithashtu.

Ven mo te mire se shqipria per shqiptarin nuk ka. Balta mo e mire se mjalta  :shkelje syri:

----------

